# Preserved Red Ginger in Syrup and Chinese Five Spice Powder



## deirdre (Oct 1, 2009)

I have been trying to find a web site that offers Preserved Red Ginger in Syrup. I used to be able to get this in Los Angeles' China Town, but am no longer there, am completely out of it, and there isn't a China Town anywhere close to where I am today I would like to make Madame Wu's Chinese Chicken Salad, which calls for this ingredient, and is, I think, essential. Hopefully, this same source will have Five Spice powder. If anyone out there knows where I can order these items, I would be most appreciative.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

For starters, for the Five Spice Powder 
You will need a good grinder and the following ingredients :

3 cinnamon sticks (broken up )
6 whole star anise or 2 tsps ground 
1.5 tsps fennel seeds 
1/2 tsps whole cloves 
3/4 tsps black peppercorn (or if you can find it sezchuan peppercorns) 


Grind all together and there is your spice mix.

This will answer part 2 of your question.

Petals


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

If you have Publix supermarket , they stock it. In fact I have seen 5 spice powder in dollar stores. Or any place that sells SUSHI. Has the ginger.


----------



## deirdre (Oct 1, 2009)

Ed, thanks, but we don't have a Publix. We have only one Asian store, run by nice Vietnamese, but their stock is minimal; very little Thai, and even less Chinese products. The ginger in syrup is always difficult to find, and I wish I knew the correct Chinese name for it.

petal, thanks for the recipe. When all else fails, do it yourself, eh?


----------



## demi (Jul 27, 2012)

Actually the red ginger that Ed is refering to is not the one you need for the chicken salad.  It is called Red Ginger Threads in Syrup. The manufacturer is Mee Chun Canning Co. Ltd.  I, like you, have been looking for it everywhere.  There was a store in Gardena, CA that used to sell it but are no longer carring it.  I am in the Los Angeles area and would like to know what store in China Town that carries it.  I did find it once before online but the cost was like three times the amount when you take into account the shipping.  If I find it I will send it to you.

til later


----------



## roberta2 (Sep 15, 2013)

I have been searching for Sweet Red Ginger slices in syrup, it is an ingredient for authentic Chinese Chicken salad

and I have used it for many years.  It has disappeared from the shelves of all my sources.

The product I have used is marketed under the following label information.

Preserved Red Ginger Slices in Syrup18 oz. imported by MEE CHUM Canning co. Hong Kong.

Mr. Sterve Tan @ Mee Chun company gave me the buyers names and information.

I emailed the buyers for the United States:  Mrs. Astrid Lee/Mr.Thomas Nig @ ASA Trading Co.

Telephone:  510-633-1500 and FAX: 510633-1155 and have no information from them.

Does anyone know how to get this product and/or why it has disappeared?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Would that do the job?


----------



## deirdre (Oct 1, 2009)

I ordered two jars from that website.  Thanks, Phatch.  It's not quite what I'm used to using, being in little round balls, but it can be sliced and julienned.  Also it's not red, but it's the flavor that counts.  I also use it in a fruit salad dressing I invented.  Again thanks so much.


----------



## elainehank (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi.  I have the same problem.  Moved from Southern California and all the Asian groceries to North Idaho, and nothing.  I did find the preserved red ginger slices (from Mee Chun Canning Co).  PF Chang's restaurant uses this product in their Sweet & Sour Chicken.  Not finding it on a trip to So. Calif, I called PF Chang's and the chef said he would sell me a jar of it when I came in.  I have  had the jar for a couple of years and don't know if buying it that way would work again, but it may be worth a try.  I don't know why it is so hard to find.  I also just went to a website that listed it but stated it was NOT IN STOCK.  

Also, I found a home recipe for preserved ginger that sounds like you could make it yourself.  Just need to add red food coloring if you want it.  The ingredients on my jar says "Ginger, Sugar & Water.  Contains color additive FD & C red No. 40".  Hope I can find that link again.


----------



## deirdre (Oct 1, 2009)

Check out the website given above, Elaine.  I was able to buy some there.  Welcome to Chef Talk.


----------



## chefwd (Sep 26, 2014)

so buying it directly from the Mee Chum Canning Co., is not worth it? I have been looking for it too, I just could never think of the name of the company.. once I saw the picture of the jar, I knew instantly it was it.


----------



## deirdre (Oct 1, 2009)

I understand that buying directly means you're buying from them in Hong Kong, and there are minimum quantities, like a case.  There might also be duty to pay, plus the shipping.  It's hard to find an outlet here, but the link above allowed me to buy two jars  Good luck.


----------



## mtullius (Feb 20, 2014)

The ginger is easy to make. Even in my small Iowa town I can find the ginger root.

http://www.ehow.com/how_4548431_make-preserved-ginger.html


----------

